
The reason you're still a developer in an office - ryanchartrand
https://medium.com/@ryanchartrand/the-reason-youre-still-a-developer-in-an-office-b6e743ca180f#.5vq89w75n
======
throwaway_java
The reason I'm still a developer in an office is that it pays a shitload of
Enterprise(TM) dollars into my bank account. I can work my guts out from 8.30
to 5, get a fuck load of code written at someone else's expense, and then down
tools at 5pm and go play with my kids and watch GOT.

More money, more spare time, more motivated, less stress.

This strikes me as a fight-club-esque semi-motivational bunch of tripe. The
only thing of value in the article is the following paragraph: "If you aren’t
finding time every day, in some way, to inspire yourself, to drive yourself to
work on things from the heart that help you learn and grow in powerful way,
then you’re holding back."

It would have been better as a tweet.

